# what do you all think of him?



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I think he's cute


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I think he's adorable! I have a major soft spot for short sorrel QHs  (points to her horse Penny) hehe


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah he is pretty cute  even in paddock condition. his colour is lovely though and even though its hard to tell in the pics, from his shoulders back he looks like a roan. 

i probably have to sell one though if i take him. i have one for sale now but i dont want to replace that one with this one. i have been thinking of selling my qh filly as at this stage it looks like she is going to be more like a quarter pony. at 2 years old she is only 12.1hh so she will be too small for me (shes the one in my avatar <<<<) but she is a beautiful girl and i just dont know yet lol i do like this guy but im going to have to think about it a bit


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He is super cute. Looks nice and stout. Sounds like a sweety. Definantly take him for a ride.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I think he looks lovely. I think his neck looks fine to me. He could definately do with some muscling, but otherwise, go try him out. I think you should take him. :grin:

As for your filly, that must be a hard decision. What about leasing her to someone, or selling her to someone you know so that you can still visit her?


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I like him!! I don't notice anything...he looks like he has a good shoulder and I love the way his neck ties into his body. Beefing up with a bit o' muscle would be good too, but everyone seems to be on agreement with that. His hind legs look a tad straight to me but that might just be camera angle, and he's still a handsome boy either way.

I also think maybe you could look into just leasing your filly so you can keep an eye on her, if you're hesitant about selling.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

LOVE him.


----------



## Alli (Oct 31, 2009)

He's a pretty horse, really!
But... The barbed wire fence is dangerous! :?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's quite lovely. I really like his shoulder, he looks like a fairly balanced horse overall. Nice low-set stifle. Little bit of a sharp croup. The only thing that's really caught my eye are his front pasterns, and the run-under heel. I think that angle could change for the better with a bit better farrier care and building up a heel. All in all? I want to smoosh his cute nose...!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I really like him! He's gonna look super good with some regular riding and toning up!  Go for it! 

As for your filly if she is just over 12hh at two years old I doubt she is going to get any bigger. One of my two year olds are 14 1hh and the other is 13 2hh and they are both rather small for two year old QH's. They will probably mature at 14 2hh and 14ish hh.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

He's very cute!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I really like the look of him. Seems to have a nice build. A few minor flaws that others have pointed out, but all in all, I like him!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I say go for it


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

its funny that leasing dakota has been mentioned in here so much as my husband suggested it last night. im thinking now of breaking her and getting some hours in the saddle and then leasing her out. only thing that worries me is being of pony size she would be more suited to the younger rider but she is going to be green. i would have to make sure she was going somewhere where they knew what they were doing. not that i anticipate her being a problem but you just never know.

alli - i know the fence is terrible. its not my fence by the way just in case you thought it was  they arent fixing the fences as the land has been bought by developers now  my quiet country road is being developed *sigh*

jdi - yeah i noticed his heels but yeah i think with a good barefoot farrier he would be ok. hehehehe "smoosh his cute nose" smoosh is a funny word

fgr -  thats a shame. shes such a beautiful horse. and smart!!! picks up stuff like she already knows it. and shes so willing, and gentle...ive got a bit of thinking to do about what im going to do with her. as much as i love her i dont want her going to waste here just because i love her. she should be somewhere where she can reach her potential with a rider that will be small enough for her 

ill get some more pics on the weekend when i go ride him


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know how that is. It's a good thing I have a son and my smaller QH has a great temperment otherwise I would have a SUPER tough choice. 

But they do say that by the time the horse is 2yrs old they have grown to 90% of their height. With that being said I just read about another member having a 2 or 3yr old that was 15hh who is now closer to 16hh, so you just never know.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

hes ;; well awhhhhh


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I know how that is. It's a good thing I have a son and my smaller QH has a great temperment otherwise I would have a SUPER tough choice.
> 
> But they do say that by the time the horse is 2yrs old they have grown to 90% of their height. With that being said I just read about another member having a 2 or 3yr old that was 15hh who is now closer to 16hh, so you just never know.



I have been researching this height thing. My just turned 2 Quarter horse cross is only 13.1 and I'm crossing my fingers he will pass 14. His bum is going up again, so I am giving him more time. lol Not even considering backing him until he is 4.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

jazzyrider said:


> its funny that leasing dakota has been mentioned in here so much as my husband suggested it last night. im thinking now of breaking her and getting some hours in the saddle and then leasing her out. only thing that worries me is being of pony size she would be more suited to the younger rider but she is going to be green. i would have to make sure she was going somewhere where they knew what they were doing. not that i anticipate her being a problem but you just never know.
> 
> Give her some more time before you back her, 2 is too young. My little 2 year old Quarter horse cross is only 13.1. I'm crossing my fingers he will pass 14.
> 
> Oh and I would definitely take that other horse, he is very nice :0)


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh, Storm is gorgeous! Very nice looking boy.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Hunter65 said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > its funny that leasing dakota has been mentioned in here so much as my husband suggested it last night. im thinking now of breaking her and getting some hours in the saddle and then leasing her out. only thing that worries me is being of pony size she would be more suited to the younger rider but she is going to be green. i would have to make sure she was going somewhere where they knew what they were doing. not that i anticipate her being a problem but you just never know.
> ...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I know how that is. It's a good thing I have a son and my smaller QH has a great temperment otherwise I would have a SUPER tough choice.
> 
> But they do say that by the time the horse is 2yrs old they have grown to 90% of their height. With that being said I just read about another member having a 2 or 3yr old that was 15hh who is now closer to 16hh, so you just never know.


i do have a 6 year old niece that could ride her in a few years. i hadnt thought about that before 

its true about never knowing how they will end up. my arizona was 13hh at 3 years old and now coming up to his 4th birthday he is 14.2hh and still growing. ive put my filly on feed 'n' grow in a last ditch effort to help her grow a little more lol


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

jazzyrider said:


> Hunter65 said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt actually mean that i was going to break her now. i just meant that that was what i was thinking now :wink: she wont be broken until shes all fused up :lol: im also crossing my fingers so makes 14hh but i think its a waste of my time lol
> ...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol i need to put her in a stretching machine


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

jazzyrider said:


> lol i need to put her in a stretching machine


Whatever it takes. I keep hoping and hoping Hunter will grow


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol heres to hopin'


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

reining girl said:


> He is super cute. Looks nice and stout. Sounds like a sweety. Definantly take him for a ride.


totally


----------

